# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Very Happy with my M3D

## jwalter007

I just wanted to post that I am very happy with my M3D.
It does a great job right out of the box. 
I just plugged it in, dragged a downloaded stl file into the interface and pressed print.
It came out really good.
I originally bought a maker clone from china which ran for a few months then broke.
At that point I ordered a larger machine from a kick started but still havent received it.
Since this was so inexpensive I bought it to hold me over and I figured my 4 yr old would take it over once mine came in.
It really is easy for him to use. I started playing with tinkerplay which gets him very excited to see the toys printed.

It does take a very long time to print on the M3D at a higher quality. But VERY simple to use.
I hope they eventually open it up to use software like simplify3d

Also, I received mine in about 3 weeks from time of order.

----------

